# Black Coal, Thin Ice on Blu-ray/DVD 9/29/15



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

WINNER:

Golden Bear, 64th Berlin International Film Festival



“… brilliant and beautifully stylized Chinese noir transfixes the viewer ...”

~ Jim Brunzell III, MINNEAPOLIS STAR TRIBUNE



“Director Diao Yinan … just keeps getting better.” ~ Tara Brady, IRISH TIMES



Written & Directed by Yi’nan Diao

*BLACK COAL, THIN ICE*



The Critically-Acclaimed, Neo-Noir Crime Thriller

Debuts on Blu-ray™, DVD & Digital HD September 29





PLANO, Texas. (August 3, 2015) – Written and directed by internationally-acclaimed filmmaker Yi’nan Diao (Night Train, Uniform), the award-winning Chinese crime thriller BLACK COAL, THIN ICE debuts on Blu-ray™, DVD and Digital HD September 29 from Well Go USA Entertainment. The stylishly frosty neo-noir drama follows a cynical ex-cop and his bitter ex-partner who have a second chance to redeem themselves when a series of murders begin that are identical to the murders that ended their careers five years earlier and shamed them. BLACK COAL, THIN ICE stars Fan Liao (Chinese Zodiac), Lun Mei Gwei (Flying Swords of Dragon Gate), Xuebing Wang (Beijing Love Story), Jingchun Wang (The Golden Era) and Ailei Yu (The Lost Bladesman).



BLACK COAL, THIN ICE won director Yi’nan Diao the coveted Golden Bear at the 2014 Berlin International Film Festival, where Fan Liao was named Best Actor. In addition, Yi'nan Diao won Best Screenwriter and Fan Liao Best Actor at the 2015 Asian Film Awards and Yi'nan Diao won Best Director at the 2014 Odessa International Film Festival.



Synopsis:

Ex-cop Zhang Zili, seriously wounded five years earlier while working on a gruesome coal-plant murder case, was forced to retire from the police force due to his injuries. Five years later, the killer strikes again, and Zhang, now a factory security guard is determined to redeem himself and solve the case on his own. After his investigation, he discovers that all of the victims seem to be related to a mysterious woman named Wu Zhizhen who works in a dry cleaning shop. Zhang ends up falling in love with her, but in uncovering the truth finds himself in great danger.



BLACK COAL, THIN ICE has a runtime of approximately 106 minutes and is not rated.




Follow @WellGoUSA on Facebook and Twitter and be sure to use



*Blu-ray*

Catalog #: WGU01644B
UPC Code: 812491016442
SLP: $29.98
Pre-Order Date: 8/25/15	


*DVD*

Catalog #: WGU01643D
UPC Code: 812491016435
SLP: $24.98
Pre-Order Date: 8/25/15






​


----------

